# Connect USB Printer to more than one computer



## rsk11584 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Friends, 

I have one problem, we have a USB Laser Printer in office and wanted to connect it to two computers so taht each PC can fire print directly. 

I searched on internet and found that USB Hubs wont work as they are used to connect  multiple uSB devices to PC and not multiple PC to one USB device. 

My question is can we make a USB printer network ready by installing a USB to LAN Card like this one  seen on ebay..
eBay India: New USB to LAN CARD Adapter 10 / 100 Mbps (item 130417407909 end time 11-Aug-2010 07:19:03 IST)

 will the card make the printer network ready, ??? 

Awaiting your replies.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 9, 2010)

D-Link 3 Port Print Server
Use this print server so that you can use your USB printer as network printer


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ha! it's simple as hell. You only need a crossover cable. Connect the two computers using a crossover cable. right click on my computer and click properties. select the computer name tab. click on the change button. Assign a workgroup name. Make sure this name is same on both the computers.
Now Install the printer on one computer. Then go to printers and faxes from start menu. Right click on the printer, select properties. Go to sharing tab, select share this printer and give a name. Now press OK & come out.
Go to the other computer. open printers & faxes. Click add a printer from the left pane. Click next. Select _a network printer or a printer attached to another computer_. Select the second option (in windows XP). It will automatically detect any printer connected to a computer on the same workgroup and install the drivers automatically. In case the drivers do not install automatically, search the manufacturers website for network drivers. It did work for me, can't say if it works for everyone. I used HP Laserjet 1010 series printer.

Of course all this will work only if you have windows XP. The process might change slightly for windows vista or 7. Can't say what happens in linux.


----------



## rsk11584 (Aug 17, 2010)

THanks cool buddy, from your solution I got an idea and shared the printer, we are having one USB Printer and 2 computers and one laptop, and all three PC access internet from BSNL TYPE 2 ADSL MOdem, so through that modem now I am doing sharing, the two PC fire through the modem via LAN and laptop through Wifi, its kewl now  thanks a lot


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 17, 2010)

Didn't get it, does the ADSL router have a USB port? or the printer is connected to one PC and the PCs are connected in LAN through the router?


----------



## rsk11584 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Didn't get it, does the ADSL router have a USB port? or the printer is connected to one PC and the PCs are connected in LAN through the router?


*The printer is connected to one PC and the PCs are connected in LAN through the router?*
The ADSL MODEM ACTS AS INTERNET PROVIDER AND NETWORK ROUTER BOTH, I HAVE NOW EVEN SHARED DRIVES ON PC and CAN TRANSFER FILES EASILY IN A JIFFY


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 23, 2010)

that's good. Was simple Isn't it. No need of extra hardware (except few cables maybe).


----------

